# Need Cofiguration For Cyber Cafe



## logout20 (Feb 13, 2013)

*

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:Mozilla,Chrome,Opera,Safari.....

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:15000~Budget Is Negotiable ...But I Need Durability And Reliability...

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Windows 7 32 bit or 64 bit....guidance needed

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:Minimum possible..guidance needed

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:whatever suitable for my needs..i preffer 17 inch...guidance needed

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:nothing

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:1 week

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:assembler...but if i got a decent "for dummies guide" i can do it by......

I Need PC Configuration For My 10 Cyber Cafe Computers








*


----------



## Cilus (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi Logout20, welcome to TDF. Please fill up *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html and post it here for better suggestions.


----------



## logout20 (Feb 13, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Hi Logout20, welcome to TDF. Please fill up *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html and post it here for better suggestions.



Edited Cilus..Thnx


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 13, 2013)

intel g630 (3300)
H61M-P20 G3 (2600)
corsair value select 2 GB ram (800)
and iball + zebronics cabinet with psu (1100)
Logitech mk200 KB & mouse combo (700)
Acer P186H 18.5" (4900)
WD 500 GB hdd (3500) (I know 500 GB for a cyber cafe is too much, but the price difference between lower capacity and this one is negligible)

total: 16900


----------



## Cilus (Feb 13, 2013)

Intel G530 @ 2.2K
Asusd P8H61-M LX @ 2.8K
Corsair Value Series 4GB 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 1.3K
Samsung_Seagate 250 GB SATA HDD @ 2.6K
Intex/Frontec/Zebronics Cabinet with 400W SPMS @ 1K
LG 22X SATA DVD RW @ 0.9K
BenQ 16" LED (1366X768) @ 4K
Zebronics Keyboard & Mouse @ 0.35K
Intex/Frontec/Tech-COM 600VA UPS @ 1.4K

Total: 16.55K. Now if you're buying 10 of 'em, obvioulsy you are going to get some discounts.


----------



## draco21 (Feb 13, 2013)

AFAIK OPD'S are not used in every  comp in a cafe.....

so better get g645 processor in cilus's config...


----------



## Myth (Feb 13, 2013)

There is no need for the extra performance from the g645. The G530  is sufficient and its quite cheaper keeping in mind the overall system budget.

The mobo suggested by Cilius has the option to boot from usb, so the OPD can be skipped. This is unless there is some other specific need for the OPD.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 13, 2013)

Guys, my Name is *CILUS*, not *Cilius*. Myth and Draco21, in every post you mention my name wrongly. Next time If I see any *Cilius*, I am gonna ban you both.


----------



## Myth (Feb 13, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Guys, my Name is *CILUS*, not *Cilius*. Myth and Draco21, in every post you mention my name wrongly. Next time If I see any *Cilius*, I am gonna ban you both.



So sorry. I know its *Cilus*, but for some reason, while typing, an 'i' follows the 'l'. Will try to make a serious note of this.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Feb 13, 2013)

What a Harsh Decision??


----------



## Myth (Feb 13, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> What a Harsh Decision??



yeah. poor innocent members banned for a petty typo by the wicked mod


----------



## draco21 (Feb 13, 2013)

Sorry....you must be feeling offended....
 will take extreme care of it hence......


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 13, 2013)

Myth said:


> yeah. poor innocent members banned for a petty typo by the wicked mod


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 13, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Intel G530 @ 2.2K
> Asusd P8H61-M LX @ 2.8K
> Corsair Value Series 4GB 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 1.3K
> Samsung_Seagate 250 GB SATA HDD @ 2.6K
> ...



As the OP is buying 10 piece of same component at one time, we will get discount and I would suggest: Seagate 500GB Blue @3.2K instead of Seagate 250GB HDD.
Again, only *if* he is actually going to buy 10PCs at a time.



Cilus said:


> Guys, my Name is *CILUS*, not *Cilius*. Myth and Draco21, in every post you mention my name wrongly. Next time If I see any *Cilius*, I am gonna ban you both.


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 13, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Guys, my Name is *CILUS*, not *Cilius*. Myth and Draco21, in every post you mention my name wrongly. Next time If I see any *Cilius*, I am gonna ban you both.


CAn't stop rofling here!
*Cilus* 
Misuse of Power


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Guys, my Name is *CILUS*, not *Cilius*. Myth and Draco21, in every post you mention my name wrongly. Next time If I see any *Cilius*, I am gonna ban you both.


Hahahaha


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 14, 2013)

How to become a moderator? Any guide please


----------



## logout20 (Feb 14, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Intel G530 @ 2.2K
> Asusd P8H61-M LX @ 2.8K
> Corsair Value Series 4GB 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 1.3K
> Samsung_Seagate 250 GB SATA HDD @ 2.6K
> ...



what if i use Amd processor instead of intel...
and 2 gb ram..
and 160 gb HDD of western digital..
eliminate the dvd rw
and go for a decent smps
@cilus


----------



## draco21 (Feb 14, 2013)

All intel dual cores are better than amd dual cores afaik....

also a cheap psu will do well as no gpu  is involved..


----------



## Cilus (Feb 14, 2013)

Currently only AMD Dual Core Processor available is Athlon II X2 260 which is around 2.8K. It consumes more power and also performs lesser than G530. So there is no point of getting it. Regarding 160GB HDD, I found the price difference between 160GB and 250G are really very low and it is worth to spend extra bucks to get 250GB.


----------



## draco21 (Feb 14, 2013)

But you must realise that even if the diff. is 200 rs. if you buy 10 it is 2k which is not too bad for saving....

But you must realise that even if the diff. is 200 rs. if you buy 10 it is 2k which is not too bad for saving....


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 14, 2013)

Still a 250GB HDD is a better option. 
And yes dont get those ODDs. Get only one ext. DVD-RW for any type of use. That will come handy when any user wants to read some of his/her data from a CD/DVD.


----------



## logout20 (Feb 14, 2013)

about Smps ??


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

draco21 said:


> actually titan would be a very nice gpu but i doubt about it's cost (afraid it will cost too much)..... also most probably many cards wont be made as gtx 780 comes into play later this year...
> 
> 7950/7970 should do quite well....
> 
> *Btw titan releases this feb 18 afaik...*


Paper launch


----------



## draco21 (Feb 14, 2013)

Opps i actually posted in wrong thread....

sorry ppl...

about spms. generic would do but if you want nice one, antec bp300 or crosair cx430 according to your budget...


----------



## TechnoHolic (Feb 14, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> And yes dont get those ODDs. Get only one ext. DVD-RW for any type of use. That will come handy when any user wants to read some of his/her data from a CD/DVD.



good idea..that can save some money for him.


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

TechnoHolic said:


> good idea..that can save some money for him.


Nope, external odds are very fragile, if he uses it too much it will get borked, rather get one or two ODDS in one master machine, and then remotely burn the user files, a lot of cyber cafe's do that.


----------



## logout20 (Feb 14, 2013)

tkin said:


> Nope, external odds are very fragile, if he uses it too much it will get borked, rather get one or two ODDS in one master machine, and then remotely burn the user files, a lot of cyber cafe's do that.



i'm gonna do this....thnx for sugg.


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

logout20 said:


> i'm gonna do this....thnx for sugg.


Yeah, also note, buy Asus drives, they come with one year warranty are the most reliable drives I had ever used, they will bork in a year or so if you use them too much, like all other drives, just replace them after a year, 1k per drive, for two drives that comes to about 100/- per month, doable, do not buy LG drives ever.

Second, charge for data download, here the first 25MB data download is free(softwares only, browsing is not counted), then they charge extra.


----------



## logout20 (Feb 14, 2013)

tkin said:


> Yeah, also note, buy Asus drives, they come with one year warranty are the most reliable drives I had ever used, they will bork in a year or so if you use them too much, like all other drives, just replace them after a year, 1k per drive, for two drives that comes to about 100/- per month, doable, do not buy LG drives ever.
> 
> Second, charge for data download, here the first 25MB data download is free(softwares only, browsing is not counted), then they charge extra.



thnx man...my dealer almost succeed in making fool of me......

i'm also going with your second sugg...
...
config

Intel G530 @ 2.2K 
 Asusd P8H61-M LX @ 2.8K 
 Corsair Value Series 4GB 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 1.3K
 Samsung_Seagate 250 GB SATA HDD @ 2.6K 
Cabinet with {SMPS antec bp300 @ 2k} @ ??
 BenQ 16" LED (1366X768) @ 4K or Acer P186H 18.5" (4900)
 Zebronics Keyboard & Mouse @ 0.35K
 Intex/Frontec/Tech-COM 600VA UPS @ 1.4K


= 17550 without cabinet....

i dont understand one thing whenever i go to any dealer in my city he /she says "aap pentium 4 le lo mast chalega"......some of them dont even know that corsair manufacture smps/psu "corsair ka psu ???? bhaiya corsair ka ram aata hai "..when i asked one of them about 1200 w smps "bhaiya 1200 watt ?? itne me to c.p.u jal ke rakh ho jayga"
..."aap ek kam karo ..amd ka 7970 wala 2gb ka graphic card lagao aur pentium 4 lelo..mast chalega"...


----------



## tkin (Feb 14, 2013)

^^ Perfect, now keep these and in future after a few years when you had recovered the cost or have a steady income stream you may put a low end GPU in a few of them like 6450 etc and charge 30/- per hour for gaming, only if its popular at your place, here there is a steady stream of kids lining up to play CS or GTA in the cyber cafes.


----------



## Myth (Feb 14, 2013)

logout20 said:


> i dont understand one thing whenever i go to any dealer in my city he /she says "aap pentium 4 le lo mast chalega"......some of them dont even know that corsair manufacture smps/psu "corsair ka psu ???? bhaiya corsair ka ram aata hai "..when i asked one of them about 1200 w smps "bhaiya 1200 watt ?? itne me to c.p.u jal ke rakh ho jayga"
> ..."aap ek kam karo ..*amd ka 7970 wala 2gb ka graphic card lagao aur pentium 4 lelo..mast chalega*"...


----------



## draco21 (Feb 14, 2013)

WTF charging for data downloads???

here i would go to cafe download songs and videos and all but if ppl started charging, guess no more songs for me....

just telling about my area... 

there are seperate gaming and browsing pc's . On gaming pc's u can't browse net and on browsing pc's no games....

gaming pc's have games like ninja blade, prototype,prototype 2 ,ac revelations, cs source,fifa 13 and likes.... config. is c2d processor with 9600 or 9800 gpu. charges rs.10 per hour...

browsing pc's have nothing in hardware just a c2d processor. They contain softwares like c   and photoshop.... charges rs. 15 per hr. 10 for half....



backup is provided by a single inverter(yes there is one) so it means buisness even on total power cut days(frequent around here esp. during summer). Provides other facilities like color printing, lamination,spiral binding,xerox etc.Also sells games and anti virus....

so my point is dont just keep computers in your cafe... Load up some softwares and provide other services to make real profit.Add a good quality printer with low cost per page value, add a xerox machine if there is demand for xerox in your area,add a cold drink refrigarator in your cafe,add services like booking railway tickets and mobile recharging,believe me you wont regret such an investment.

anyways it is just a piece of free advice take it or leave it.....


----------



## Myth (Feb 14, 2013)

^^
Looks like someone spends a lot of time in cafes 


Wouldnt it be cheaper to purchase a single large ups for all systems instead of purchasing one for each individually ?


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 15, 2013)

Or even a single UPS can power up two PCs. 
You just need 5-6 mins to just shut down a PC. So, a single UPS should be enough for two PCs.


----------



## truegenius (Feb 15, 2013)

GIGABYTE GA-E350N (Rs 4000 for cpu and board)
AMD E-Series E-350 - EME350GBB22GT
18w power cunsumption so it will save your electricity bill


----------



## Cilus (Feb 15, 2013)

But it is very weak for Processing and if you open couple of Tabs in Firefox 19 with lots of heavy Contents, it will slow down.


----------



## logout20 (Feb 16, 2013)

draco21 said:


> WTF charging for data downloads???
> 
> here i would go to cafe download songs and videos and all but if ppl started charging, guess no more songs for me....
> 
> ...



i'll take it all.....5 system for browsing and 5 for gaming.but you can browse on any system.but i've no idea about "good quality printer with low cost per page value" and that inverter thing.....more info???



saswat23 said:


> Or even a single UPS can power up two PCs.
> You just need 5-6 mins to just shut down a PC. So, a single UPS should be enough for two PCs.



Thnx thnx for saving my money....


----------



## truegenius (Feb 16, 2013)

Cilus said:


> But it is very weak for Processing and if you open couple of Tabs in Firefox 19 with lots of heavy Contents, it will slow down.


AnandTech - Bench - CPU

not as slow as it looks as many cafe owners use slower clocked p4
though you can't game on it but still enough for google chrome's multiple tabs
or other solutions like this can do (onboard cpu)
it will save energy, less cooling required, itx size so less space required, any generic psu can handle it very easily, one 1k ups can handle 10 machines like this for long enough etc............


----------



## logout20 (Feb 16, 2013)

i am going with intelg530 = Intel Celeron G530 Sandy Bridge 2.4GHz LGA 1155 65W Dual-Core Desktop Processor + 3 Years Warranty = 3000 + getting it locally .


----------



## draco21 (Feb 16, 2013)

You know if you buy an inverter then you wont need any ups and get backup for much longer....(4-6 hours)

Tell you what, i will find out about the inverter and printer and post them next time i go there...


----------



## raviabhishek (Apr 15, 2013)

*i want to open a cafe*

plz help me.i wanna open a cyber cafe in my town sheikhpura,bihar.i don't know much about it,but it seems to be good business. plz help me regarding licences from where i could get it or configuration of pcs and anything u know? plz i am waiting for ur kind response


----------



## logout20 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: i want to open a cafe*



raviabhishek said:


> plz help me.i wanna open a cyber cafe in my town sheikhpura,bihar.i don't know much about it,but it seems to be good business. plz help me regarding licences from where i could get it or configuration of pcs and anything u know? plz i am waiting for ur kind response



config

Intel G530 @ 2.2K 
Asusd P8H61-M LX @ 2.8K 
Corsair Value Series 4GB 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 1.3K
Samsung_Seagate 250 GB SATA HDD @ 2.6K 
Cabinet with {SMPS antec bp300 @ 2k} @ ??
BenQ 16" LED (1366X768) @ 4K or Acer P186H 18.5" (4900)
Zebronics Keyboard & Mouse @ 0.35K
Intex/Frontec/Tech-COM 600VA UPS @ 1.4K


= 17550 without cabinet....

my brother is running a cyber cafe...licence is not required registration is required...contact a lawyer for that.he will do it...thats it..atleast thats what i did....


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 16, 2013)

You dont necessarily need a good PSU .. I think for such low end tasks a normal cheap company SMPS will do (just make sure its not "cheapest" in the cheap category, if you know what i mean)


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 16, 2013)

the above config is very well suited just dont buy individual UPSs. Buy one inverter for all PCs.
and draco21 has pointed out very good business plan for you go according to that.

And keep one PC with two DVD RW drives which will serve you as master PC. Definitely keep a printer+scanner or buy the combo ones which comes as low as Rs. 5000 these days.


And don't forget about Win 7/8 lincences.  That will also cost.


----------



## logout20 (Apr 16, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> the above config is very well suited just dont buy individual UPSs. Buy one inverter for all PCs.
> and draco21 has pointed out very good business plan for you go according to that.
> 
> And keep one PC with two DVD RW drives which will serve you as master PC. Definitely keep a printer+scanner or buy the combo ones which comes as low as Rs. 5000 these days.
> ...


well my brother's cyber cafe is started now...1 ups for two pc..a zebronics smps....a fax,scan,printer,copy machine...running well..


----------

